

Rome2Rio profile: exchange with founder Michael Cameron  - bootload
http://tims-boot.blogspot.com.au/2012/03/rome2rio-profile-exchange-with-rome2rio.html

======
bootload
_"... Rome2rio is a platform for organizing and searching the world's travel
information. ..."_

That is an interesting idea.

